# Reading > Forum Book Club >  August '12 / Man Booker Prize Winners Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*Please nominate the winner of the Man Booker Prize you would like to read in August in this thread by June 30th.

Please remember that:

- Only those members with 50+ posts can nominate.

- One nomination per member.

- Only the first 10 nominations will be included in the poll.


The Book Club readings are for those who would like to read and discuss books together with other members. 

If you are not able to take part or unwilling to (re)read your own nominations, please refrain from nominating book.


Man Booker Prize Winners


*

----------


## Dark Muse

The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Good category. I'll nominate _Life of Pi_ by Yann Martell.

----------


## Scheherazade

I would like to nominate _Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha_ by Roddy Doyle.

----------


## Charles Darnay

Oscar and Lucinda, by Peter Carey

http://www.amazon.ca/Oscar-Lucinda-P...9162354&sr=8-1

----------


## Scheherazade

*Nominations so far:

1. The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga

2. Life of Pi by Yann Martell 

3. Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha by Roddy Doyle

4. Oscar and Lucinda by Peter Carey*


Read _White Tiger_  couple of years ago but won't mind reading the others so far.

----------


## TheFifthElement

I'd like to nominate Offshore by Penelope Fitzgerald. 

Also worth noting that I read Hotel du Lac and Moon Tiger quite recently and both are excellent reads  :Smile: 

Booker is generally good.

----------


## bouquin

I wish to nominate Michael Ondaatje's _The English Patient_.
Thanks.




____________________
Currently reading: _Oscar and Lucinda_ (by Peter Carey)

----------


## Scheherazade

*Nominations so far:

1. The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga

2. Life of Pi by Yann Martell 

3. Hotel du Lac

4. Oscar and Lucinda by Peter Carey

5. Offshore by Penelope Fitzgerald. 

6.  The English Patient Michael Ondaatje*


I have changed my nomination to _Hotel du Lac_ in line with Fifth's recommendation.

----------


## Scheherazade

Six books and a four-way tie.

----------


## Scheherazade

I stand corrected: Six books and six-way tie.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Maybe there should be a rule from now on that the voters can't vote on the books they nominated.

----------


## Sancho

Hey, I already have a copy of the Peter Carey book.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

----------


## Charles Darnay

Oh, exciting. The book has been on my list for some time now.

----------


## Scheherazade

Just downloaded _Hotel du Lac_.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going twice...*

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

If there's still a tie by tomorrow, just ignore my vote and go with Oscar and Lucinda because I no longer feel like reading Life of Pi and there probably won't be any discussion anyways.

----------

